# Rotavirus to rotarix



## jayala209 (May 24, 2010)

Does anybody know the new vaccine inj code for rotavirus which is rotarix?
                                                            Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 24, 2010)

The FDA approval pending indicator was removed from code *90681*, attenuated human rotavirus vaccine for oral administration (*Rotarix*), which is recommended for use in infants on a two-dose schedule.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2009/0100/p7.html


----------



## jayala209 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you very much appreciate the help


----------

